# tire question



## jaydw11 (Mar 11, 2003)

what size tires are people running? 
i just bought an A6 that came with 18" wheels from an S4. the tires are 235/40/18. it seems that 225's are a much more common size but it changes the tire size by 8mm.
anyone with any opinions on this? i've never run larger wheels/tires on any of my cars so i'm a little new to resizing tires.


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: tire question (jaydw11)*

We need more info about your A6. What year/engine/sport vs. non-sport suspension. Tire fitment depends on these variables.
In a nutshell, that tire is as wide as you probably want to go if you have a 2.8/3.0/2.7T engine. If you have a 4.2, you can go up to 255 because of the wider wheel flares. All of this is assuming you've got the right wheel size & offset.


----------



## jaydw11 (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: tire question (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

2000 A6 2.7t w/sport package.


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: tire question (jaydw11)*

You've got the right sized tires (235/40R18). You will find people telling you that you can go wider, but I've never heard anybody say that they ran into problems with the 235. I have heard problems with wider tires on the narrow body A6.
Take the money you'd spend on wider tires and put it toward some H-sport sway bars. <$400 if you DIY. A GREAT investment. Here's a link to a DIY article on another forum: http://www.audiworld.com/tech/wheel48.shtml


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: tire question (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

Hey Southboro
My car came with the 17s (stock rcs, I think) and although I did not buy it new I was under the impression that the S4 was the only one (in those days -2002 model) that came with the 18s. FYI, mine has the sport package with the 235s. Am I wrong?
I was asking about sizes at Costco the other day and they said I could go up to 245 if I liked (according to the computer, that is). I assume with the wheel diameter being a little smaller (with the same profile) I can get away with more? But on the 18s the wheel diameter is a little larger correct? So maybe then you have to sacrifice some width? Or am I totally talking out of my @ss.







I am kinda looking at perhaps going to the 18s as part of a package deal so it would be good to know beforehand







.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: tire question (Massboykie)*

I was curious about the tire size as well and called up Hartmann, they suggested 235/40/18 as well. They specialize in Audis, BMWs and other high-end German cars. I'd take their work before I take the word of some guy at Costco...


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: tire question (Massboykie)*

Can't speak for all Audis in 2002 off the top of my head, but the A6 did not offer 18" wheels. Makes sense that the S4 did, and I'd guess that the A8 might have.
Would NOT trust Costco over the sources I've used (other forums, http://www.tirerack.com, etc.) to conclude that 235 is right.
If you want to go with 18" wheels, the right size would be 235/40R18. If you do, some things to think about:
- You will suffer a loss of ride quality (relative to a 17" wheel) unless you go with a VERY light 18" wheel (to reduce unsprung weight) and a soft sidewall (not advisable given the reduced protection it would provide for the rim).
- You will probably be adding weight and thereby reducing performance unless you buy really expensive wheels.
Good luck.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: tire question (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

Thanks
Yeah, sounds like the Costco guy's info needs to be checked! LOL!
As for the 18s... My main concern is the roads up here (Boston)... Those 18s might not be worth the aggrevation. Yet I see quite a few of them on the roads nowadays.
Thanks for the info though!
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

depending on the offset, width of the wheel and cross section of the tire you can get to 255 w/o rolling the fenders on a narrow body... I have 255/30/19 Toyos on w/ it lowered 1/2" gap over the tire and never had it touch.. check out my sig for pics


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (joemamma)*

Do 255 and you do it with risk. I have heard many stories of people getting rubbing issues with 245. I've also heard that people have successfully run 255. Never heard of anybody having trouble with 235 and it is the max size recommended by most tire places (e.g., http://www.tirerack.com). From this, one can only conclude that 235 is the safe bet. If you want wider, make sure you can test things thoroughly before committing.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (joemamma)*

Hey JoeMamma
Nice ride, where did you get the Carbon dash kit (pic in your sig)?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

off ebay.de. parts ran me about $450.00 - $500.00 w/ shipping


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (joemamma)*

Damn! That's steep! Looks like original stuff though? RS?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

yup off the euro S6... it has blue thread in the CF mesh. my pics don't pick up the color


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (joemamma)*

Yeah I wanted to say that does not look like an eBay special!


----------

